# Less than a week.



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I moved my red turquoise into a new tank less than a week ago and they already have a brand new set of eggs. Just like rabbits I tell ya.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, that IS good news Jim. My angels have had a banner year for spawns. In fact all my fish have had good production this winter. I think it has something to do with the mild winter we've been having. Good luck in the future. I talked to a guy that was advertising blue rams on AB for a resonable price. Anyways he's an importer, his handle is discus_galore (I think). Said he would do the club well if we wanted a large order. I bought 12 rams for $88 overnite included. Seeing is beleiving. And Matt if you want a couple of the females give me a holler.

Wayne


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am about ready to order some discus or angels. I almost bought some from a lfs (won't mention names but lets just say it close to me and I hate the place). I think I'm going with angels as they are a little easier to raise and I would hate to buy discus having no experience with them and lose them 2-3 weeks after I get them. They are a bit pricey for descent quality ones. I really want them though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

endlerman said:


> And Matt if you want a couple of the females give me a holler.


HOLLER 

I would definately be interested in a couple of the females! Are you planning on going to the GCAS Swap Meet this weekend? Jim and I could probably pick you up if you want to go! Also, do you still have those Ancistrus you were holding for me?


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Damon- Get in touch with me somehow. I think I can set you up with some angels and they won't be be real- lol. pricey. Come on over and have a look see. Phone # 513-573-9485 
Ok -yeah Matt I still have the catfish, and ordered the rams last night. A ride Saturday would be great.

Wayne


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I should have posted this in the other thread but I am giving everything I have to going to that gcas swap.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Have the eggs hatched ? Do you have babies growing ?


----------

